# Rahmengröße ZR Race



## Satti99 (1. Oktober 2012)

Hallo liebe Radon Piloten

Ich würde mir gerne das 2012er ZR Race 6.0 kaufen,
bin mir aber wegen der Rahmengröße unsicher.

Ich: 182 cm   SL 82
Einsatzgebiet: Berliner Alpen, sprich immer geradeaus durch die Wälder.

Das 18" ist ja leider schon eine ganze weile ausverkauft...
Passt der 20" Rahmen oder sollte ich das lieber sein lassen?
Probefahren ist ja leider nicht möglich.

Ich wäre Euch sehr dankbar wenn Ihr mir Eure Erfahrungen posten und  bei der Entscheidung helfen könntet.

MfG Satti99
P.S. Gibt es Fotos von einem 20" ZR Race im Forum oder sind das alles 18"er?


----------



## filiale (1. Oktober 2012)

Ich würde mir an Deiner Stelle ein 18" holen (ich habe verstanden dass diese ausverkauft sind). 20 wäre mir an Deiner Stelle zu groß, dass wäre nur gut für Touren geradeaus, ohne trails etc. (ich habe dass mit den Berliner Alpen verstanden).
Fahre mal zu einem Händler Vorort und setze Dich auf ein Bike in 18 und 20 Zoll (gleicher Hersteller, gleiches Modell), dann weißt Du was ich meine.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hubschraubaer (1. Oktober 2012)

Hi,
bin auch 1,82 m und hab mir grad n 20er Skeen zugelegt.
Kleiner dürfte es nicht sein.

Ps.: Fahre damit auch die echten Alpen.


----------



## Silver_Surfer1 (1. Oktober 2012)

Rate dir zum 18"


----------



## Satti99 (1. Oktober 2012)

Danke erstmal für Eure Antworten. 

Trails und echte Alpen würde ich zwar auch lieber fahren aber das wird wohl leider eher sehr selten der Fall sein. Daher meistens wirklich geradeaus. Aus dem Grund dachte ich könnte dass in 20" sogar passen.
Radon empfiehlt ja auch 20" aber wirklich sicher bin ich mir da halt nicht.

Ich werde mal schauen ob ich es die Tage schaffe Bikes anderer Hersteller in 18" u. 20" zu testen. Kann man das dann so einfach auf Radon übertragen Hat ja doch jedes irgendwie seine eigene Geometrie. 

Was wäre wenn ich mir ein ZR Race bestelle und zurücksende wenn es so gar nicht passt? 

Nagut ich zerbreche mir mal weiter meinen Kopp, vielleicht hat jemand von Euch noch etwas zu berichten, würde mich freuen.

Gruß Satti99


----------



## Silver_Surfer1 (1. Oktober 2012)

Hmm... ist doch eh Sold Out!


----------



## Satti99 (1. Oktober 2012)

das 18".. da liegt ja mein Problem 

daher die Frage ob 20" eventuell auch noch passt mit meinen Maßen.


----------



## Floydchen (1. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,

also ich fahre  seit 2011 bei ner größe von 1.85 ein ZR Race in 20 zoll und bin sehr zufrieden damit. War damit schon in den alpen und auch touren über 100km fahren sich sehr gut. Kleiner dürfte es für mich auf keinen fall sein.

Grüße


----------



## Max_V (1. Oktober 2012)

Sei einfach Böse! Geh zu einem Händler lass dich ausmessen und beraten, dann einfach beide Größen testfahren und dann bestell dir das was passt.


----------



## schnellspanner (2. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,

ausgehend von deiner Körpergrösse empfiehlt Radon sicherlich 20'', jedoch wird auf der HP gleichzeitig geschreiben, dass eine Bestimmung unter Zuhilfenahme der Schrittlänge genauer ist. Folgende Formel sollte lt. Homepage angewendet werden: Schrittlänge in cm x 0,226 = Rahmengrösse in Zoll.

Das ergibt bei dir: 82cm x 0,226 = 18,5 Zoll.

Würde dann eher für ein 18er sprechen!? 

Stehe vor der gleichen Frage wie du, bin etwas kleiner (181cm), habe aber wohl längere Beine (SL 88cm). Weiss auch nicht so recht. Ich stehe somit genau an der Grenze zum L-Rahmen. Bei mir wärs eher nach der oberen Formel ein 20'' obwohl ich ja nun kleiner bin als du. Ich schwanke noch zwischen Radon und Canyon. Bei Canyon's Berechnungsmethode ist bei den HTs wohl alles unter Schrittlänge 89cm ein M-Rahmen (also 18'') erst ab Schrittlänge 89 ergibt sich bei Canyon eine Empfehlung zum 20'' Rahmen. 
Generell habe ich mal irgendwo aufgeschnappt, falls man zwischen zwei Rahmengrössen steht: Fährst du eher gemässigt und Tour-orientiert dann grösserer Rahmen. Willst du's eher fetzen lassen, soll das Bike wendig und agil sein, der kleinere Rahmen. 

Off topic: Die HTs von Radon scheinen bei gleichem Preis besser ausgestattet zu sein als die Canyons. Ob der Rahmen allerdings besser/gleich gut ist?
Ich werde wohl in einem Aufwasch sowohl Canyon als auch Radon besuchen. Bei der Gelegenheit wird auch gleich mal ein 29er geritten.

Viele Grüsse

Micha


----------



## filiale (3. Oktober 2012)

schnellspanner schrieb:


> Generell habe ich mal irgendwo aufgeschnappt, falls man zwischen zwei Rahmengrössen steht: Fährst du eher gemässigt und Tour-orientiert dann grösserer Rahmen. Willst du's eher fetzen lassen, soll das Bike wendig und agil sein, der kleinere Rahmen.



Das ist korrekt.



schnellspanner schrieb:


> Off topic: Die HTs von Radon scheinen bei gleichem Preis besser ausgestattet zu sein als die Canyons. Ob der Rahmen allerdings besser/gleich gut ist?



Das Radon besser ausgestattet ist scheint nicht nur so, das ist auch so. Deshalb sind die Jungs hier ja auch so verrückt nach Radon. Rahmenquali ist identisch. Jeder Hersteller hat hier und da seine Probleme (Rahmenrisse z.B. gibt es bei jedem Hersteller, auch wenn man diese an einer Hand abzählen kann).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Satti99 (3. Oktober 2012)

So siehts aus, bin natürlich auch wegen der Ausstattung scharf aufs Radon. Generell würde ich natürlich zum 18" Rahmen greifen aber in diesem Fall geht das ja leider nicht mehr.

Canyon AL und Transalp Ambition Team habe ich auch noch auf der Liste.
Wie gesagt, 900 für das ZR Race mit dieser Ausstattung wäre natürlich super.
Berge hab ich hier in Berlin eh keine, daher wäre es halt tourenorientiertes fahren und ich hatte gehofft 20" würde dann klargehen.
Floydchens Post macht zwar Hoffnung allerdings hat er auch eine Schrittlänge von 89 und is bissl größer.

Vielleicht bin ich ja über Nacht gewachsen... ich geh nochmal nachmessen. 

Wünsche Euch einen schönen Feiertag

Gruß Satti99


----------



## Floydchen (3. Oktober 2012)

Mess wirklich nochmal nach, deine Schrittlänge scheint mir doch sehr kurz.
Ich bin fast sicher, dass du mit dem 20 zoll glücklich wirst.
Grüße


----------

